# Marantz PM8004



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone own the Marantz PM8004 Integrated Amplifier and have any thoughts on it?










It seems like a pretty nice unit with a lot of features... good looking too.

From their brochure:

*PM8004 Integrated Amplifier w/ Power Amp Direct*
The new PM8004 Integrated Amplifier from Marantz combines the power and finesse that audiophiles demand with smart, timely features designed for how we listen today. In response to requests from Home Theater aficionados, the PM8004 features Power Amp Direct, a dedicated input that allows the PM8004 to integrate seamlessly with AV Receivers and, at the touch of a button, take control of the main left and right loudspeakers for an old-school, pure analog listening experience; truly the best of both worlds. iPod users will appreciate TriTone, a special 3-band tone circuit that is precision-tuned to help recover the loss of precious detail that can result from digital compression.

The core of the PM8004 is signature Marantz with discrete circuit topologies dominating the design. A linear power supply features a double-shielded Torroidal transformer with massive current capability. Critical supply lines to the output stages have been shortened for improved current delivery and, as a result, response to musical peaks as been accelerated. Hyper Dynamic Amplifier Module (HDAM) preamp stages deliver maximum speed and transparency along with exceptional channel-to-channel symmetry for exceptional image stability. Polypropylene capacitors are utilized in critical circuit elements to preserve the delicate balance of low, mid and high frequencies, their values selected through many hours of listening tests.

The PM8004 merges nearly 60 years of audio engineering expertise with the needs of present-day music lovers in a stylish, easy to use component that fully embraces the Marantz traditions of superior sound quality and elegant design.



100W/ch (4 ohms), 70W(8 ohms) RMS Power (20Hz-20kHz)
“Current Feedback” topology for power amp and volume amp
Marantz HDAM®-SA3 circuit
Shortest signal path, High Instantaneous Peak Current design
New Tri Tone Control (Bass/Mid/Treble)
“Constant Current Feedback” circuit for MM Phono Equalizer
Marantz Custom Speaker Terminals
Speaker A/B switching
Double shielded Torroidal Power Transformer
Triple Layered chassis
3 analog L/R Inputs, 2 recorder In/Out
Power Amp Direct In for a use as a power amplifier
Pre Out jacks
Marantz D-Bus(RC-5) Remote In/Out
Source Direct mode
Detachable Power Cord (IEC320 2pin type)


----------



## mix4fix (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a Marantz PM-15S1 (Reference line in non-black).

Since I'm looking for the non-black Reference 2 channel pre-amplifier, I'm beginning to notice a trend.

Why does Marantz put not just one but two tape connections on these units? Having one is nice (I still have a cassette deck) but does Marantz think people listen to reel-to-reel AND cassettes at home?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm surprised it's a grand for only 70 watts/channel. Is that enough for your ML's or are you conisdering this for a 2 channel set.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

mix4fix said:


> I have a Marantz PM-15S1 (Reference line in non-black).
> 
> Since I'm looking for the non-black Reference 2 channel pre-amplifier, I'm beginning to notice a trend.
> 
> Why does Marantz put not just one but two tape connections on these units? Having one is nice (I still have a cassette deck) but does Marantz think people listen to reel-to-reel AND cassettes at home?


That is somewhat strange... although they are labeled Recorder 1 and Recorder 2. I suppose for tape or reel to reel and maybe looping an equalizer? Seems like we use to use a tape loop to do that.



Tonto said:


> I'm surprised it's a grand for only 70 watts/channel. Is that enough for your ML's or are you conisdering this for a 2 channel set.


It is 100wpc at 8 ohms, so it would probably be enough to push them for moderate music levels. But this indeed won't be used on the Prodigy's, but instead for a two channel system. I want to compare solid state to tube. We do to these shows and I love that tube sound, but then there are some speakers that sound amazingly good with solid state amplification. I figured I would run all the speakers in the speaker evaluation through a tube amp and a solid state amp. It could be that one set of these speakers will sound better with one amp over the other and then trump the remaining speakers. 

You gonna ease on up and have a listen with us?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would just love to, I'm on call that weekend (do I remember it's the 24/25th), but I bet I can get coverage. I'm really looking forward to hearing some good speakers.

Early Wood Duck & Teal season starts the weekend after that as well as football season! What a way to kick it all off. Here's where I would insert a team smiley if they existed!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually it will be the 23-24 (Fri-Sat) that Wayne (AudiocRaver) and Leonard (lcaillo) will be here.


----------

